# Advice Required for getting a job in Singapore



## gayathri_vm (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I'm a Software Engineer with 6+ relevant experience in Mainframe Technologies 

working in India . Can someone help me out with the questions running in my 

mind on how to get a job in Singapore to live with my one yr old Kid ?


1) I have uploaded my resume in all job portals , and Im applying for the past 6 months for the jobs that are posted in the portals . But till now I didnt get even a single call from any recruiters/employers . Do i need to be in Singapore for finding a job ? 

2) Can i contact the Singapore consultancy Firms for getting a matching job ? Some of my Friends are advising to talk with the firms directly by visiting them and make a deal with them for ex . if i get a job thru them then i will pay some 20% to them as one time payment . Is this correct way to deal with the consultancy ? 

Can some one help me out ?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Singapore has tightened employment of foreigners

option 2 which you talk of is why locals hate foreigners ... bribery

local agents collect fees only from employer.


----------



## donkuok (May 1, 2014)

The foreigner market has been overwhelming in Singapore. Take care


----------

